# Romantic HOTD! - Curled my hair using just GHDs..*pics*



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 30, 2006)

..and it turned out surprisingly well!

I'd always tried doing a few strands now and again but never thought it would be possible for me in particular to do all of my thick hair which is naturally straight and doesn't hold curls and make it look good, but today i just carried on doing it all and it turned out great, i didn't even use a curl product but it was 2nd day hair which is always better for styling!

I love it..i've been bouncing my hair all day...  :gorgeous: :mrgreen:












(Lush members might recognise i just copied my thread from there!)


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 30, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 30, 2006)

oo how u do that i think i hear a tutorial calling


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 30, 2006)

ok, I might be having a airhead moment.. GHD?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_ok, I might be having a airhead moment.. GHD?_

 
I am having one too then - I have NO idea what that means!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 30, 2006)

ya what is GHD?! i want these curls


----------



## Unforgettable (Mar 31, 2006)

Is this a GHD?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GHD-MINI-STYLER-...cm  dZViewItem

DO tell how you created those gorgeous locks!!!


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 31, 2006)

A GHD is pretty much one of the best hair straighteners you can buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they keep your hair straight for a VERY long time and god i love GHDS

and the site above..im pretty sure that that IS a GHD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth?? :S


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 31, 2006)

I am so shocked at people asking me what GHDs are here and other forums, i thought everyone knew what they were by now as it's a cult product! Yep as Els said they're the best straightners in the world, but they're technically meant to be called a hair styling tool as you can create curls with them aswell but they're mainly used for straightning. They're used by celebs and everyone i know has one now as they just give amazing straight hair in minutes no matter how frizzy/curly your hair is.

I curled my hair with it by wrapping sections of hair around 2 fingers and then taking it out so that i have an 'O' of hair and then putting that 'O' into the plates of the GHDs and pressing them down for awhile...and you get curls!
You can also do loose curls by running them down your hair like you would when straightening but then revolving them round as you do down so that the hair curls loosely - kind of like curling ribbon with scissors.

Yes those are GHDs, though they are the mini ones made for men or people with short hair, i have the medium ones. You can get even wider ones made for afro hair or really thick curly hair. My guess is that if you haven't heard of them then you clearly have never felt the need to look for the best straightners and so must have hair you love and so count yourselves lucky! (or you might just live under a rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol)

Website for GHD - http://www.ghdhair.com


----------



## Becky68M (Apr 15, 2006)

wow, love those curls. I use GHD's to curl my hair to but they never look as good as that!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah, the curls rock. i have shorter hair, but ill keep that in mind as i grow it out.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 15, 2006)

*gasp* That's beautiful!

I have really thick, straight hair too, and I've always wanted to curl it. I've tried a lot of ways, and none of them worked that well, so I'm definitely going to check this out.


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 17, 2006)

i like the hair.  Your eyebrow looks hot too (from what i can see) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GHDs seem to only be around in the UK... my cousin from the US never knew what they were till i showed her


----------



## belleza (Apr 20, 2006)

Gorgeous! Your eye is so pretty, too!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Apr 22, 2006)

where can i get one?


----------



## ballerino (Jun 18, 2006)

ghd's are in australia also, not just uk... theyre are unbelievable, they feel so much healthier for my hair, the heat is not as direct but much hotter (if that makes sense) its an ionic heat and doesnt damage the hair as much, theyre fab


----------



## ette (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **MaC WhoRe** 
_where can i get one?_

 
In the US? www.folica.com carries them and some LA hairsalons do (the hairsalon I go to also carries them).


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's amazing how well it works and how much better it works than using curling tongs!

I can't believe GHDs are not known in US very well, they are such a cult product here and everyone i know has one and can't live without them now! You get poker straight hair in SECONDS no matter how difficult and frizzy your hair is..and obviously you can create curls and waves and kinks and all sorts with them too, but they are legendary for straightening.


----------



## xoKVox (Jun 20, 2006)

howd you do it exacly?

it looks great!


----------

